# Drive belt for 521



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

My father has a 521 that doesn't move anymore. Not sure what it is but I thought I'd show up with a drive belt just in case, as the rest of it seems OK. The shifter works, the handle works, etc. By any chance do they all take the same drive belt and what's the number?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Toro model number 38052 (521) uses Toro part number 37-9090 for the drive belt. It specifies a 3L290 raw edge cogged belt for all years between 1988 - 1996.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet!! Thanks very much. I wish they all just specified a FHP belt size.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

tell dad i can't help him with this one, sorry


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

nt40lanman said:


> Sweet!! Thanks very much. I wish they all just specified a FHP belt size.


 Actually, I used this link to find the equivalent belt to the Toro part number.

Main Belts Sizes Reference


----------

